# Acer CD/DVD drive suddenly not recognized.



## kidz954 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have an Acer Aspire 5520 laptop. I use windows vista and about 3 months ago I tried to play a CD using the CD/DVD drive and it didn't work. I checked under the device manager to see if the drive is even recognized and it's not. I've already deleted the upper and lower filters, and it still doesn't work. I know the drive has power because when I put in a disk, I can hear the computer trying to read the disk. I've tried looking it up several times online but no one seems to have the same problem OR a solution other than deleting the two filters. Someone please help!!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello kidz954,

Check and see if the drive is detected in the BIOS.


----------



## kidz954 (Apr 26, 2009)

It seems that its not in the BIOS


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the drive is not detected by the BIOS then it is most likely the drive has failed.


----------



## BigJoe (May 24, 2009)

Same Problem... What do you do if not detected by BIOS and if the drive has failed?


----------



## thrasher5058 (Sep 15, 2009)

I went into device manager, went under IDE ATA/ATAPI Controlers chose standard dual chanel PCI IDE controler. right click, choose properties, driver tab, update driver, no not this time bullet, next, install from a list or specific location [advanced], next,don't search. I will choose the driver to install, next, choose the Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controler, next, finish, then restart pc every thing should be ok.


----------

